# Syntaxdiagramm erstellen



## canyakan95 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo kann einer mir hier vllt helfen und zeigen wie man einen Syntaxdiagramm hinbekommt(zeichnet).
Ich kann zwar die Basics habe aber probleme dabei was komplexes zu zeichnen.

Hier die Beschreibung: 
– Ein Wort darf nur die folgenden Buchstaben enthalten: a b
– Ein Wort darf nur die folgenden Sonderzeichen enthalten: * #
– Zwei Sonderzeichen dürfen nicht unmittelbar aufeinander folgen.
– Die Buchstaben und das Sonderzeichen # dürfen beliebig häufig auftreten.
– Das Sonderzeichen * muss genau einmal im Text auftreten.
– Das Sonderzeichen # darf nur vor dem Sonderzeichen * auftreten.
– Die Sonderzeichen dürfen nicht am Anfang oder Ende eines Wortes auftreten.

Mfg


----------



## Joose (28. Mai 2015)

Dann zeige uns doch deinen Ansatz.
Jeder Punkt für sich lässt sich mit den Basics einfach darstellen 

Das schwierige wird dann nur die Verknüpfung der einzelnen Punkte hinzubekommen.


----------

